
Facebook creates fact-checking exemption for climate deniers - CyanBird
https://heated.world/p/facebook-creates-fact-checking-exemption
======
CyanBird
Intro to the piece

> Facebook is "aiding and abetting the spread of climate misinformation,” said
> Robert Brulle, an environmental sociologist at Drexel University. “They have
> become the vehicle for climate misinformation, and thus should be held
> partially responsible for a lack of action on climate change.”

> Brulle was reacting to Facebook's recent decision, made at the request of
> climate science deniers, to create a giant loophole in its fact-checking
> program. Last year, Facebook partnered with an organization, Science
> Feedback, that would bring in teams of Ph.D. climate scientists to evaluate
> the accuracy of viral content. It was an important expansion of the
> company's third-party fact-checking program.

> But now Facebook has reportedly decided to allow its staffers to overrule
> the climate scientists and make any climate disinformation ineligible for
> fact-checking by deeming it "opinion."

> The organization that requested the change, the CO2 Coalition, is
> celebrating, E&E news reported on Monday. The group, which has close ties to
> the fossil fuel industry, says its views on climate change are increasingly
> ignored by the mainstream media. Now it plans to use Facebook to
> aggressively push climate misinformation on the public—without having to
> worry about fact checks from climate scientists

I highly recommend for people to read the whole thing, many details such as:

> The CO2 Coalition told E&E News that it is getting assistance from a
> "'conservative' Facebook employee." Facebook says that claim is not true,
> but did not specify who at Facebook reversed Science Feedback’s ruling.

